# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  روش وارد کردن  دستی اطلاعات در جداول SQL Server Management Studio

## farhad85

با سلام می خوام داخل همین  (SQL Server Management Studio) نرم افزار بطور مستقیم اطلاعات فیلد ها مو وارد کنم مثلا نام=علی            نام خانوادگی=رحیمی و...

----------


## LostOfMind

سلام
به این شکل که روی هر جدول که می خواهید راست کلیک کنید و بر روی script table as  و بعد  بر روی INSERT To کلیک کنید و مقادیر رو به طور دستی وارد کنید و در آخر بر روی Excute کلیک کنید

INSERT INTO [MYDataBase].[dbo].[MyTable]
           ([ID]
           ,[Name]
           ,[FullName])
     VALUES
           ('1'
           ,'hamzeh'
           ,'ghamkhar')
GO

----------


## farhad85

ممنون یعنی برای هر درج رکورد باید این کدوبنویسم یا راه دیگه ای داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alirs1

رو جدول راست کلیک کن edit top 200 row بزن داده هاتو وارد کن

----------


## dnldrbnd

با سلام دوست عزیز 

من به محض قرار دادن ' '  Values ها به صورت قرمز در می ایند unread values

امکانش هست منو راهنمایی بفرمایید 

ممنون میشم . 
با تشکر. :قلب:

----------

